# Speed Sensor



## 08brutenasty (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all, Im new to the board but have a very weird question for you guys. I have an 08 brute force and I just had the motor rebuilt. Got the motor in and everything went together real smooth. take it for a ride and the brute is running strong as ever. I look down and notice my speedometer wasn't working nor would the bike go into 4wd??? So I ask a buddy of mine and he says check the spped sensor behind the right foot peg. So we unplug it, plug it back in and the speedometer works and the 4wd works. I take the bike out the other day in the snow and the speedometer was acting up. sometimes it would work sometimes it wouldnt. sometimes it would be reading 20mph and i woulod slowly start to accelerate and the speed would go up but when i pinned it real quick the speedo would drop to 0. the as i let off the gas it would got right back up to the mph that i was going at the time. its like its working backwards. any ideas? do u all think the speed sensor is just bad? any input would help. thanks in advance.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep and or wiring. 
The pink wire runs from the speed sensor to the ecu and also runs to the igniter. Check the ecu connectors to be sure all is well there.


----------



## 08brutenasty (Feb 9, 2010)

I cant see anything loose arond the ECU, I never messed with it. Im guessing its the sensor. I banged it when i was putting the motor back in because all my frinds that said they would help never showed up so I did it myself. Im going to replace it and see if that does the trick. I found it on kawasaki parts nation for 58.00 buck.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Buddy of mine has an 05' Brute with an 840. 4wd and speedometer aren't working. Put a new speed sensor on and it's still not working. We're assuming the 4wd isn't working because the sensor isn't recognizing the forward movement and engaging the 4wd. Any ideas other than a loose wire that we're not finding??
Thanks in advance


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 08 speedo/4wd likes to act up like this from time to time. I've found that even though the connector "clicks"...it just doesn't fit snug enough for some reason. I wrapped a zip tie around it after squirting a little dielectric grease and it cures my prob. till the zip tie works loose or grease starts to dry up. Then I just unplug and re-do. Its easy and worth trying.... Hope this helps.


----------



## scoserv (Mar 18, 2013)

I know this thread is an old one but, i am having the same problems with my 2007 750. speed doesnt work, and i have to shut it off to switch from 4wd to 2wd. It sounds like it shifts, but stays in 4wd. I have already replaced the speed sensor, and rewired the fuses so they are not all broke in two. Does anyone have any ideas on what else i can look at?


----------

